# The Yost Tab is a KEEPER



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

I've shot with Eric Yost, and he knows what he's doing. He really puts the arrows where they count. By archers for archers. I personally shoot a glove, i would like to shoot a tab, but always seem to tear my nose off. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadgeemark (Jun 3, 2017)

After reading posts on here I bought a large Yost tab and had it sent to me in Australia. It arrived two weeks ago and I've won the NSW State 3D Titles and an IFAA field competition with it already. I was so impressed I bought another one as a backup. I generally shoot FITA field and I've found the graduations on Eric's tab to be precise and easy to read. The beveled front edge helps accuracy and the cordovan quality is excellent. I got in touch with Eric regarding my backup tab and his customer service is second to none. I've previously been alternating between a Spigarelli Amico and Barebow Max professional tab depending on whether I'm shooting target or Field but the Yost tab and I are now looking at a lifelong partnership [emoji4][emoji1360][emoji1018] 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## badshotdb (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been shooting with my Yost tab for about a month. Have tried many different tabs. The Yost is my new favorite, also like my Rod Jenkins Safari Tuff Tab a lot.


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Here is his predator tab. For those that don't like regular marks, you can always put your own in. This is a tab that you really don't have to break in. As said in previous posts.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckossuth (Dec 9, 2013)

I have Eric's marked tab and the new Predator tab. These tabs are amazing! All of my other tabs are now in a pile on the work bench.

Carl


----------



## FEPSON (Mar 11, 2015)

John-
What advantage do you feel you gain by cutting slits for each finger of your tabs?


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

I shot tabs with fingers slits for the last 20 years so that's what I'm used to. Just feels more natural to me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Does get the softer feel really quick

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I have the predator tab also. It's a great tab


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Demmer3 said:


> Here is his predator tab. For those that don't like regular marks, you can always put your own in. This is a tab that you really don't have to break in. As said in previous posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Sharpie for the marks?
I almost got one of those, but thought it might rub off easily.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

granite14 said:


> Is that Sharpie for the marks?
> I almost got one of those, but thought it might rub off easily.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yes it was a Sharpie and then I went over top with a clear coat nail polish so they wouldn't rub off

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Is the only difference between the Predator and the Original model the color and hash marks?


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

mrjeffro said:


> Is the only difference between the Predator and the Original model the color and hash marks?


Yes sir. That I can tell anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Horse (Apr 11, 2010)

Can someone tell me what the width or the cordovan face is? Looking for around 2 3/4",Would that be the large? Thanks!


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Does someone have a phone number? I'd like to order one. Thanks, lunger


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I just did  

Yost archery.com . Free shipping


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks, mrjeffro!!!


----------



## Steve_M. (Feb 26, 2018)

My Yost tab just arrived in the mail today. Can't wait to trim it some and start shooting with it.


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

Steel Horse- based of the website you need a large. If you go on the Fax prompt it shows the measurements.


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Ok, ok. Enough with the arm twisting. I went ahead and ordered one.

I have a few tabs, and keep coming back to my AAE Cavalier that I replaced the "Super Leather" with cordovan leather. The Yost will add to the variety!


----------



## matt_gold (Apr 3, 2017)

Are Yost tabs only 3 under?


----------



## oldsouth (Feb 8, 2018)

Looking at his web page no,but if you want to try three under just use your current tab and slip it under the bottom of your nock and shoot it a few times .you may find that it works better for you and maybe not,just give it a good try before saying yea or nay.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks awesome, just ordered one!


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

Got mine a few months ago after Jeremy at Lancaster Archery set my Tradtech riser for me. Definitely like it and it seems to be a much clearer release than my gloves. The shape of the plate is a little different and takes some getting used to. Seems like it would work well for someone hooking the string at an angle. But I hook more vertical and like it.


----------



## LaurieC (Feb 27, 2017)

I too bought a Yost tab after seeing so many people praise it. After a few weeks of using it I tossed it in a drawer and went back to using my other tabs. I really wanted to like it, but it just wasn't comfortable for me at all.


----------

